# is incompetent cervix hereditary?



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello
My mum had an incompetent cervix and lost a baby at 24 weeks.  Is this hereditary?  My midwife said if I'm worried I can see a consultant but personally I have no history of it, just my mum.  I'm currently 13 weeks pg with baby number 2.

My first baby was born by c-section, partly because my cervix got stuck at 5cm, so the opposite problem if anything...

However I have read that sometimes a contributing factor  to an incompetent cervix can be cervical surgery of any kind.  I had a wire loop excision for dodgy cervical cells back in 1997 (all smears clear since then).

Any thoughts/advice greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
I've not heard of it being hereditary, and given that it's now 14 years since your surgery and you have carried a baby to full term, I doubt that you will have any problems. However, it would be worth talking it through with your consultant for reassurance,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you


----------

